# Nautilus X coils don't last very long



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

The coils on my Nautilus X tank (thanks again @Rob Fisher) don't seem to last more than a week.
I'm using the 1.5ohm kanthal coils that are rated 14-20W. I prime them to death before using them, and even then, I start out at 8W and slowly work my way up to 14W. I don't get any dry hits and I'm using it at the lowest recommended wattage, but it's been a coil a week so far.

Anybody having a similar problem ? Anyone with advice ?

.


----------



## blujeenz (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The coils on my Nautilus X tank (thanks again @Rob Fisher) don't seem to last more than a week.
> I'm using the 1.5ohm kanthal coils that are rated 14-20W. I prime them to death before using them, and even then, I start out at 8W and slowly work my way up to 14W. I don't get any dry hits and I'm using it at the lowest recommended wattage, but it's been a coil a week so far.
> 
> Anybody having a similar problem ? Anyone with advice ?
> ...


I got around the same mileage on my Nautilus Mini as well as my Cubis, switched to RBA's, sometimes get 4 days to a wick before the taste goes off and then rewick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The coils on my Nautilus X tank (thanks again @Rob Fisher) don't seem to last more than a week.
> I'm using the 1.5ohm kanthal coils that are rated 14-20W. I prime them to death before using them, and even then, I start out at 8W and slowly work my way up to 14W. I don't get any dry hits and I'm using it at the lowest recommended wattage, but it's been a coil a week so far.
> 
> Anybody having a similar problem ? Anyone with advice ?
> ...



I can't really comment because I only tested the tank for a day or two. I just wanted to see if I could recommend it to MTL Vapers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I got around the same mileage on my Nautilus Mini as well as my Cubis, switched to RBA's, sometimes get 4 days to a wick before the taste goes off and then rewick.




I get at least 3 weeks on the Nautilus MINI coils - 1.6ohm rated at 3V-4.2V = max 11W
I'm vaping them at 12W (about 4.4V) which is higher than the recommended maximum and I still get more out of these coils than I do the from the Nauti X.

.


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The coils on my Nautilus X tank (thanks again @Rob Fisher) don't seem to last more than a week.
> I'm using the 1.5ohm kanthal coils that are rated 14-20W. I prime them to death before using them, and even then, I start out at 8W and slowly work my way up to 14W. I don't get any dry hits and I'm using it at the lowest recommended wattage, but it's been a coil a week so far.
> 
> Anybody having a similar problem ? Anyone with advice ?
> ...



Hi @ddk1979 
How many mls of juice do you estimate each coil lasts?
A time measurement doesnt really tell the story, 
Eg - is it 1 tankful per day or 3 tankfuls per day?


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @ddk1979
> How many mls of juice do you estimate each coil lasts?
> A time measurement doesnt really tell the story,
> Eg - is it 1 tankful per day or 3 tankfuls per day?




@Silver , I estimate that Nauti X coils goes thru about 14-18ml of juice (approx 7-9 tanks/week) and must then be replaced.
With the Nauti MINI, the coils goes thru about 40ml before I notice a marked degradation in taste/flavour.

.


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , I estimate that Nauti X coils goes thru about 14-18ml of juice (approx 7-9 tanks/week) and must then be replaced.
> With the Nauti MINI, the coils goes thru about 40ml before I notice a marked degradation in taste/flavour.
> 
> .



Ok thats good feedback
I agree with you, 14-18ml is very low for a coil

My moms Nautilus mini is about 15-20 tankfuls - confirming your 40ml 
Incidentally my Evod and wifes Evods are at about 30-40ml before needing changing.

The coil life is juice dependant though, i find darker juices, richer juices and tobaccoes shorten the coil life quite dramatically. What juice are you putting through the NautilusX?

Am interested in getting this tank but a bit concerned about this feedback


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

Silver said:


> Ok thats good feedback
> I agree with you, 14-18ml is very low for a coil
> 
> My moms Nautilus mini is about 15-20 tankfuls - confirming your 40ml
> ...




@Silver , I get about the same with my Evod (still love it to bits - thanks for recommending it).
I mainly use NCV juices, so the colour of the juices varies from clear to pale amber to yellow.
I have used some Ice cream Donuts Bedrock and Sickboy77's CID in the Nauti X that has an amber colour.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , I get about the same with my Evod (still love it to bits - thanks for recommending it).
> I mainly use NCV juices, so the colour of the juices varies from clear to pale amber to yellow.
> I have used some Ice cream Donuts Bedrock and Sickboy77's CID in the Nauti X that has an amber colour.
> 
> .



Thanks
Ok so you have used quite a few lighter coloured non tobaccoes, so it must be the coils then.
Could also be a bad batch of coils but probably not

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

@Silver , as mentioned in another post, I am really impressed with the AIO D22 as a MTL device - I think it actually gives a somewhat better vape than the Nauti X.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , as mentioned in another post, I am really impressed with the AIO D22 as a MTL device - I think it actually gives a somewhat better vape than the Nauti X.
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979 , have noted that and its on my "to buy list"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

